#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Instalação do Google Earth no Ubuntu 17.04 Zesty

## fabriciocpd

Com o lançamento do Ubuntu 17.04, vamos iniciar a instalação do Google Earth que é ótimo ara projetos, eu mesmo uso ele para projetos de redes externas, porém outras pessoas usam ara ver distâncias ou mapear áreas.

Verifique a versão do seu sistema, 32 ou 64 Bits.

Se for 32 Bits abra o terminal ( aperte _Ctrl+Alt+T) e digite os comandos abaixo.__

wget -O google-earth32.deb http://dl.google.com/dl/earth/client...rrent_i386.deb

sudo dpkg -i google-earth32.deb

sudo apt-get -f install; rm google-earth32.deb

Agora, se o sistema for 64 Bits. Use os comandos abaixo.

wget -O google-earth64.deb http://dl.google.com/dl/earth/client...rent_amd64.deb

sudo dpkg -i google-earth64.deb

sudo apt-get -f install; rm google-earth64.deb


Aproveite para instalar fontes novas para melhorar o visual do Earth.

sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts

Aproveite!

Fonte: http://mikrolinux.blogspot.com.br/20...no-ubuntu.html

Aproveite para ver outras dicas.

_

----------

